# Interesting perspective on what us PL's do....



## heavydeads83 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Big Worm (Mar 10, 2014)

No bull shit there....


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 10, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> No bull shit there....



That's right bro.  I like Geo Leeman. First video I ever seen of him he was deadlifting like 800 pounds in his bedroom.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 10, 2014)

I wish I could keep this on a 3x5 card and give it to people that **** with me about PLing.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 17, 2014)

"If you could be just as happy peeling potatoes as you would be deadlifting 900lbs, you'd be peeling potatoes"
word.


----------

